# Heat Wave 09, in summation...



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

So AJ, Kat, Molina, Rob and myself went to Austin for Heat Wave 09, met up w. Matt and his gf, this.is.our.story.
the.goodie.good.
















stopped by our area
















































sweetest mini there








channeled,chopped and AWESOME
























nicest midsize there
































notice the glass pump
















































sick van
















this drove by, there were two more the next day








nice lil box
















buttoned up interior








awesome dually
















2nd day








sick dually
























favorite truck there...
















big ass dayton


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (Still Fantana)*

the not so good..
no backseats just like subs and ****
































































completely hand painted sti








as we were leaving









VWs, uh huh.
cleaning up
















































Drew's handy work








2nd day
















oh hi Matt
















stopped downtown for Wa Hoos
























not all are uploaded, but here's most of em.


_Modified by Still Fantana at 9:32 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (Still Fantana)*

amazing stuff. bring on the heat.
I love this thing:


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (iamraymond)*

seems like the show is getting better and better every year, as well as hotter, temperature wise lol.
i completely forgot it was that weekend and saw alot of trucks when i was on my way to houston. i really wanted to go too.
btw, what rims are on the yellow Jetta, Champions? im diggin that stance alot.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (bombardi)*

they are dorbitz's Axis actually... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_










I would rock the hell outta this. Sweet compressor







I <3 bagged duallies too. 




_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:06 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (hellaSmoked)*

good stuff!! where was this in Austin?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (CAPiTA)*

uhmmm some expo center? was off like 183 and a something..
Just southwest of downtown Austin.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (Still Fantana)*

haha.. looks like a good show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (CAPiTA)*

besides Classic Car show i went to back early spring in Austin (Same week as Bob Marley Fest) this was the biggest show i've attended.
Cant wait for next yr


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (Still Fantana)*

your first post really makes me want a pickup.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Heat Wave 09, in summation... (adROCK319)*

There were soooooo many awesome trucks i didnt even take shots of.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

You have inspired me to look up my next local truck show
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

friend has this exact style truck and wants to bag it, should be fun








http://i538.photobucket.com/al...a.jpg


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

great pics Justin, wish I could have made it.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks everybody, Drew you should've gone it was a BLAST! Aj was soooo tired i think we wore him out that weekend.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Aj was soooo tired i think we wore him out that weekend.









not sure what to think about this. haha.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

LOL, he's just not used to pulling those all nighters anymore


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

The 3500 dually that was laid out is sick. That impreza is just ridiculous..I can't imagine the time it took to paint that.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Ya the impreza was unreal, literally it was like someone tat'd it from bumper to bumper w. DETAILED drawings


----------

